# Happy Christmas



## dmgt (Apr 18, 2009)

Ripasso & Sangio Say (have your sound on)

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/hSsuZ1qxLiy5UX0kNUQV


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

We Love it! That was great! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Cute! The voices reminded me of Alvin and the Chipmunks.
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, Ripasso and Sangio..... a very merry Christmas to you too! Cute.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

ROFLMAO. I made one with my 2-year-old granddaughter and Mojo, in the disco dance theme. Too funny!


----------

